# my cats are eating bugs?



## SLICK (Apr 2, 2005)

my cats are indoor but hunting bugs all night long ( ants, small roach, etc.) in the kitchen coming from the yard, can they eat these?


----------



## Kishkumen (Jan 14, 2005)

Birds and lizards eat bugs all the time. The cats should be fine unless you've got some poison out, which would transfer the poison from bug to cat.


----------



## Avocado (Apr 7, 2005)

my indoor cats must eat ten bugs a day. they live for that stuff... when we see a bug in the house we call them to come and get it.


----------



## roseeden (May 18, 2005)

Bugs are actually a better source of amino acids than skeletal meat.

REALLY!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mickey's Mom (May 5, 2005)

Mine play with them a little, then eat them. Very sadistic kitties


----------



## 2mainecoons (Apr 8, 2005)

Why do some of you even have TEN bugs a day in your houses? That's a lot of bugs!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

I expect if you looked for them you could easily find 10.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Our kitties love hunting bugs.
Hiro now knows the meaning of the phrase "where's the bug? Git it!" His eyes get wide, ears perk up and starts scanning the room for anything flying thru the air.


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

*sigh*... I wish my twits ate bugs... they just kind of stare at them with their heads cocked. :roll: Sometimes Jasmine will step on a spider or something, and the poor crippled bug will kind of writhe there in agony until I finally put it out of it's misery. It's like they know how to maim their prey, but they're not quite sure how to finish the job. They're useless. Just useless.

Oh - no - Ariel ate a moth once. I remember because she came trotting into the room with the wing hanging out of her mouth and dust all over her nose.


----------



## moggiegirl (May 15, 2005)

Cats eat insects in the wild if they don't find enough rodents to eat. I wouldn't let them eat roaches though. They carry disease. If fact if a roach poops on your forks and spoons and stuff you can get salmonella poisoning. I have extreme hatred for roaches. I know you may not have much control over that. I have plug in devices in my electric outlets that generate a sound wave that we can't hear and neither can the cats. It really does keep the roaches out of my condominium. You can buy them at home depot. They're called Pest-X electronic pest repeller. Occasionally we still get some flies and beetles and tiny bugs in our home and the cats are very amused by them and chase them but they haven't caught the flying bugs yet and they haven't eaten any insects. But when there is an insect in my home, although my boyfriend wants it outside, I'm secretly pleased that my cats have a living toy to play with and I cheer them on to try to catch it. I don't like it when we have spiders in the house. I'm afraid of the possibility of my cats getting bitten by the spiders.


----------



## SLICK (Apr 2, 2005)

it's summertime here in vegas and the bugs are migrating inside from the yard because it's over 100 degrees, i found some dead roaches, maybe they didn't like the taste.


----------

